# Chirping/Clicking Sound



## redhead630 (Oct 15, 2010)

We have an 08 Sentra that recently developing a chirping/clicking sound in the driver's rear. It sounds like 2 bottle caps rubbing together. It is intermittent and sometimes won't happen for days but then will happen constantly over bumps and whatnot. You can also hear it from outside the car when you close the rear door. Sounds like it's coming from under the car? I have a friend with the same exact Sentra and they have the noise too, so I'm hoping someone here dealt with this and has some ideas. 

Thanks


----------



## alex john (Oct 22, 2010)

yep they were right its the hard drive

back'up files as soon as you can, it's not going to be long before the hard drive dies. you'll need to either have it opened and reset the reader needle. or buy a new one and reinstall everything.


----------

